# Anyone know anything about these Sodas



## digger mcdirt (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought a load of saods at a local sale. Most were ACL but these were in them also. I can't find any info on them anyone know any info on any of these. This one has Billy Baxter embossed around bottom on both sides.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 27, 2009)

This one has Pugh's Pride Quality Beverage's around edge.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 27, 2009)

This one has Koelling on front and around neck


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 27, 2009)

This one has no embossing other than Martin Tenn on bottom.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 27, 2009)

Base thats it beside content on edge.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 27, 2009)

And last of all a pinched waist Barq's in 10 oz size.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 27, 2009)

Had a friend email and said the Billy Baxter was a Pa bottle. They sold a variety of produts begining in the late 20's era. Club Soda Ginger Ale Root Beer etc. A commoner. One down.


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's my Baxter with original cap and label:


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 27, 2009)

That is neat with the original label I figured that it had to have something more than the embossing. The label and top must have dictated the flavor. Neat piece ! bob


----------

